# Tamil: The districts of Sri Lanka



## Au101

Hi, does anybody know how to write any of the districts of Sri Lanka in Tamil, e.g. Vavuniya is வவுனியா, I think, but I'm not sure. If anybody knows any of them, I would be very greatful. However, if I could find out how to say all 25, that would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## panjabigator

There aren't too many Sinhalese speakers on this site, so I went to Wikipedia and found this article.  Click on each district and then just change the language of the page to Sinhalese and you should find what you need.


----------



## Au101

Thanks Panjabigator! I did that, only I changed the language into Tamil. That was a great idea and it worked very well for almost all. This is what I found:

*Sri Lanka:* இலங்கை

*Democratic Socialist Republic of Sri Lanka:* 
இலங்கை ஜனநாயக சமத்துவ குடியரசு

*Ampara:* அம்பாறை

*Anuradhapura:* அனுராதபுரம்

*Badulla:* பதுளை

*Batticaloa:* மட்டக்களப்பு

*Colombo:* கொழும்பு

*Galle:* காலி

*Gampaha:* கம்பகா

*Hambantota:* அம்பாந்தோட்டை

*Jaffna:* யாழ்ப்பாணம்

*Kalutara:* களுத்துறை

*Kandy:* கண்டி

*Kegalle:* கேகாலை

*Kilinochchi:* கிளிநொச்சி

*Kurunegala:* குருநாகல்

*Mannar:* மன்னர்

*Matale:* மாத்தளை

*Matara:* மாத்தறை

*Moneregala:* மொனராகலை

*Mullaitivu:* முல்லைத்தீவு

*Nuwara-Eliya:* நுவரெலியா

*Polonnaruwa:* பொலன்னறுவை

*Puttalam:* புத்தளம்

*Ratnapura:* இரத்தினபுரி

*Trincomalee:* திருகோணமலை

*Vavuniya:* வவுனியா

Editted to add: Does this seem right to those of you who know for sure? Thanks.

P.S. The English is not always an exact transliteration, or even a transliteration at all, e.g. Jaffna.


----------



## panjabigator

I know no Sinhala or Tamil (meant to say Tamil earlier).  There are a couple of Tamil speakers on this forum so let's wait for them.

Cheers


----------

